# Ping Test: No Response: Default Gateway, DHCP Server



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey,

So I'm somewhat of an idiot when it comes to computers, and I'm having quite a hard time here.

I currently have 3 laptops running on a D-Link DIR-615 wireless router.

2 of them are running fine, but the 3rd one can't connect to the Internet. Well, sometimes it will for a few seconds, but most of the time, it will time out, and Internet's always dropped. 

When I ran a Intel PROset/Wireless Manual Diagnostic, all the test pass except for the Ping Test. Sometimes, it will say "Response: Default Gateway, No Response: DHCP server", although most of the times, both have no response.

Here's the interesting thing: I have the laptop for about 6 weeks now. At the beginning, it worked perfectly well. After 4 weeks, Internet kept crashing. Did a system restore, and Internet worked for a few days ...then, out of the blue, started crashing again, and now I can't connect ever (even though I always show a strong signal reception on my icon).

I have no idea what to do here. I've been going through forums, tried the following:

- Changing wireless channel
- TCP/IP stack repair options 
- Calling Dell (what a joke that was...)

I just don't understand why one laptop doesn't connect (even though it did 3 weeks ago without problem) and the 2 other ones work great ...my roomates are getting tired of me borrowing their laptops, so I need to figure this out!
PLEASE HELP !!!

Thanks !!

PS: I'm running on a Dell laptop with Win7 ...the other laptops, we have a Dell with WinXP and a HP with WinXP


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Does it give an error message when Internet Explorer 'crashes' ?

Try another browser, like Firefox.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may have to borrow room mates to copy to here some more 

lets see an xirrus screen shot also an ipconfig /all and ping tests - see details below

it maybe the firewall blocking - what firewall do you have Dell often add mcafee and unless you are going to pay the subscription, i would remove the security suite - if you look at the security section here - most of the gurus feel the windows 7 firewall is more than adequate and also that for a virus scanner use the free Microsoft security essentials

see below on how to remove macafee

its possible the wireless may work in safemode with networking if so then that proves something in normal mode is blocking - if not - then it does not prove anything , as o say its may work in safemode with networking

- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee RemovalTool *
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried it in safe mode with networking - Internet worked fine!

I did the ipconfig , here was the result: 



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Pierre-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-BF-14-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c137:6:1636:a0f0%15(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.106(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : February-19-12 5:11:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : February-26-12 5:11:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::86c9:b2ff:fe5d:b8%15
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-58-22-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-58-22-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-58-22-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2075:5733:78e8:59df%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : February-19-12 5:12:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : February-26-12 5:12:22 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::86c9:b2ff:fe5d:b8%12
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : P&#8218;riph&#8218;rique Bluetooth (r&#8218;seau personnel)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-58-22-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C3953261-5237-4D3A-B101-5CEEBD71AB6C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E6EF10F5-9762-4E0B-841F-464DC5CE59CC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c65:35b4:e734:5669(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c65:35b4:e734:5669%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Then, I uninstalled Mcafee ..Internet's working fine now!!! Last time I did the system restore, it worked for a few days and started acting up again, so I'll wait about a week and let you know if it worked out!

THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Alright, well .. that wireless Internet connection worked for about 10 minutes...

Here's an attached picture of the printscreen for the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector ...

Anything else I can try? I removed Mcafee, did the ipconfig /all , tried it in safe mode (and it worked well!), and well now the Xirrus ...

Also, no it doesn't show a message when it crashes, it just times out (because there's no connection ..)



Pleeaassseeeee help me figure this out!! haha

Thanks


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, and on the picture, my network is the top one (banane2)


----------



## etkt505 (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure if you or roomates know how to manipulate the router settings. 

If you can somehow check the router filtering settings, might be blocking your laptop, like MAC filter or similar


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

What settings would I look for exactly ? ..


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mac filtering is off ..if that's what I'm supposed to look for !


----------



## etkt505 (Feb 20, 2012)

Try connecting to router via ethernet. If it works, then try resetting your router to clear out any settings

Warning: Resetting your router will erase all settings and start fresh, so you will have to configure security, SSID etc from scratch


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what a busy wireless environment - although channel 11 look OK



> Alright, well .. that wireless Internet connection worked for about 10 minutes...


 was that in safe mode that it stopped working

as it works in safemode and not normal I would suspect something is blocking or a virus / malware

do you have any other firewalls on the system like 
Avg, norton, symantec etc ?


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

etkt505 said:


> Try connecting to router via ethernet. If it works, then try resetting your router to clear out any settings
> 
> Warning: Resetting your router will erase all settings and start fresh, so you will have to configure security, SSID etc from scratch


Internet doesn't work on my computer when I try on other networks too, so I don't think it's a problem with the router ..


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

etaf said:


> what a busy wireless environment - although channel 11 look OK
> 
> was that in safe mode that it stopped working
> 
> ...


It always works in safemode with networking.
When it worked for that +/- 10 minutes, it was in normal mode ...

I have Windows Security Essentials (running a full scan right now), and I use windows Firewall ....using all recommended settings!

Also, my computer crashed the other day, got a blue screen and shut off by itself.
When it turned on again, I got this error message:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000000000000042
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF88005A2D849
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\021812-17425-01.dmp
C:\Users\Pierre\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-59046-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Not sure if it's related?
..I regret buying a Dell: since I bought it, had to replace the screen (the right side turned black) after having it for about 8 weeks, then my harddrive crashed about 4 weeks later (they put a new one in near the end of December), and now this ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the fact its working in safemode and not in normal implies theres something occuring - could be hardware or a virus of somekind

lets try a tcp/ip reset , which you have already done - see below

have a read here and post the logs 
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html
then we can move to the virus / malware forum

also hopefully someone can read the mini dumps 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I posted here:

http://forums.techguy.org/virus-oth...ss-internet-not-working-ping.html#post8263885

Also, I tried the above "TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7"
Entered all the commands, and restarted the laptop .. no message when it turned on!


----------



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey!

So, since my last post, I haven't even used my laptop.

This morning, I started it up, and as usual, wireless doesn't work. I decide to bring the laptop with me at the library to study (since I won't have Internet, it won't distract me).

Well, I'm writing this email ...so wireless works on my campus! ..

I am so confused right now! haha


----------

